
$70k for Zoom classes? Virus crisis leaves US students miffed - rayhendricks
https://www.france24.com/en/20200510-70k-for-zoom-classes-virus-crisis-leaves-us-students-miffed
======
alpineidyll3
If students can trust themselves to build skills and develop universities are
objectively a bad deal in the US right now. Get admitted, make one payment and
drop out kids.

~~~
paypalcust83
HR departments will still require degrees. Dropping out won't change that.
Either get a degree that is necessary for a desired job, or don't bother
wasting time and money on any of it.

~~~
alpineidyll3
All the companies unproductive enough to support that sort of crap should go
oob, if only the fed would stop buying thier bonds.

